# Umcoming WFR and WFR Recert Courses



## Apex Mountain School (May 17, 2012)

Apex Mountain School's first round of SOLO Colorado wilderness medicine courses will be taking place the first week/ weekend of June. WFR Recert course is on June 2-3, WFR Certification is June 3-10. For more information go to Colorado Wilderness First Responder and WFR recert from 30+ year SOLO.


----------

